# CARGO - Getting Paid to give out free snacks



## chicagodrive (Jun 13, 2017)

Just want to give everyone a heads up on my experience with CARGO.
(and no i don't work for them, this post doesn't contain any referral links, but they do have a program for that at $20 per person for those interested)

NYC, Boston, and Now Chicago have Cargo "minibars" invading Uber's/Lyft's/& Via's
that you can place in your car. They're kind of like mini vending machines or minibars

This company pays you to give out free snacks to customers.
The pay is .50 cent per item you give out or sell (half the products are free, the other half are for sale) and you can give out up to 3 free items per passenger.
Your also get paid a $10 bonus for every 10 items that you give out or sell, so the money is there to be made

The company sends you a fully stocked "Cargo" minibar with a variety of snacks from skittles, chips, chocolate bars etc
and they keep track of the inventory and send you additional inventory when your running low.

This is actually one of the few rideshare add on's that is actually personally making me money, at least $15-30 a week and i drive part time, if you drive full time you should net at least $100 a month extra.

For those that are skeptical and always ask what's the catch, i want to remind you that sponsors/advertisers pay all the time to give out free stuff in exchange for the advertising and exposure to get products in front of people (think redbull and monster energy drinks). i posted the website below so you guys can check it out for yourselves.

Click here for the website to start vending in your car for free, feel free to comment away, my experience with this company has been very good
and they actually have access to Uber's website API (which is not easy to get) and uber/lyft/via are actually cool with having this in your car. If you are not in any of the cities mentioned above just sign up anyway because this company is quickly expanding so you can get on their waiting list


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

What Uber API are you talking about. Just watched the video and it's an independent app.

What about tips ? No cash allowed ? What are you Uber's cousin?


----------



## chicagodrive (Jun 13, 2017)

yep. it's independent from uber but they have access to their website to create an account, or you can create one using any email.

also Cargo isn't an app, it's a web interface


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

According to the video posted, drivers are not allowed to hand out the items while driving. So for a short 3-minute ride, we have to pull over at a safe spot, open the text received of the purchase, and hand out the items. What if we're on the freeway?

Also, how does this Cargo mount onto the center armrest? What's the dimensions? (Sorry, I can't access the website from my work PC). Thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> According to the video posted, drivers are not allowed to hand out the items while driving. So for a short 3-minute ride, we have to pull over at a safe spot, open the text received of the purchase, and hand out the items. What if we're on the freeway?
> 
> Also, how does this Cargo mount onto the center armrest? What's the dimensions? (Sorry, I can't access the website from my work PC). Thanks.


No dimensions on their website but here's a better view that it has a strap to lock it into the arm rest


----------



## chicagodrive (Jun 13, 2017)

You can hand them their items at the end of the trip


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I would hate to give up my arm rest for that thing. Maybe if I ever get a minivan I'd do it


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

chicagodrive said:


> yep. it's independent from uber but they have access to their website to create an account, or you can create one using any email.
> 
> also Cargo isn't an app, it's a web interface


I also have access to Uber website to create an account. And wtf is a web interface. It is nothing but trouble. Candy bars in my car? Imagine Twix or snickers when it's 90 degrees outside. I don't want that on my car seat. And Uber won't pay you a cleaning fee for something that you tried to sell .It's clearly violation of TOS with Uber. Uber will deactivate you. If you want to take the risk just sell it on your own. And when the passengers eat their candy and drink their 5 hr energy, guess where the thrash will go?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey you need a ride,i
I got some candy inside if you get in.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

This is the dumbest idea since trying to get us to ignore rate increases with BS tipping options. Chocolate in the summer in my car? Who comes up with this crap? May as well put a sign on the family car advertising the local strip club like the cabbies do. I find this idea disrespectful.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe i can get a lottery machine in my car too!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Hey you need a ride,i
> I got some candy inside if you get in.


Well,
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan,
Won't you hop inside my car?
I got pictures, got candy,
I'm a lovable man,
And I can take you to the nearest star.


----------



## chicagodrive (Jun 13, 2017)

you guys crack me up on here, Cargo is free to try. whoever is interested just visit their site to get yours


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

unPat said:


> I also have access to Uber website to create an account. And wtf is a web interface. It is nothing but trouble. Candy bars in my car? Imagine Twix or snickers when it's 90 degrees outside. I don't want that on my car seat. And Uber won't pay you a cleaning fee for something that you tried to sell .It's clearly violation of TOS with Uber. Uber will deactivate you. If you want to take the risk just sell it on your own. And when the passengers eat their candy and drink their 5 hr energy, guess where the thrash will go?


Where does it state that this would be a violation of TOS?


----------



## chicagodrive (Jun 13, 2017)

it's not a violation of TOS or they wouldn't have access to uber's api. They are actually working together.
I wouldn't be surprised if uber acquired them at some point


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't see any Uber specific APIs here. They're just using Uber as an OAuth provider.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is no Uber API. Your friend can purchase with the code from the box with the cargo app. You can even take the box on the street and have people buy it with their phone.


----------



## Gorman (Aug 3, 2017)

What is there website? 
Having a hard time finding it. Wanted to research them.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I have asked dozens of times, and no one seems to want to acknowledge. How are the sales taxes handled? How are the health dept inspections handled?


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

I'm three weeks late, but I'm 100% sure that OP is a shill as OP has never shown up on the Chicago forum.

YMMV.


----------

